# Where to find digital mats/overlays/frames?



## neonsky (May 20, 2009)

I would like to find some simple elegant graphics that I can use as overlays, embellishments or frames (are they sometimes called Mats?) over my digital photos. They would have to be ok to use commercially. I use photoshop so I guess PSD format.
Can anyone recommend any sites where i could get/buy this sort of thing? I'm not even sure what search terms I should be using in google to find what i am looking for!


----------



## ann (May 20, 2009)

do you mean, adding a frame or embellisment on the image itself  , or mounting an image on a backboard with a matt board (called a window) to protect the image from the glass and makes a lovely presentation as well?

if your looking for a plug in to add to the image, try photoframe from onone software; or google sloppy borders.

if you are looking to buy 'windows' try light impressions or american frame. Even Dick Blick or other art supply  houses carry mounting and matting supplies.


----------

